# Critique My Does, Please?



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

These are two of my purebred Nigerian Dwarf does. The gold and white one is a first freshener. I'm sorry, they're not the best photos I would appreciate any comments you had on them.. Thanks so much!


Also, is it possible to get a good idea of what a goat's conformation will be when they are only a few weeks old? Thanks..


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You might want to get a few more pictures.. Go ahead and post a few of each, just as they are standing around... I dont know very much about Conformation yet, but they are sure cute girls! It's also a bit easier when they have a shorter haircut rather than their fluffy winter coats. Honeysuckle looks to have a lovely level topline and she looks nice and deep too. Stardust is standing a little oddly, but I love all her color and her beautiful beard! Really, really pretty does!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, I'll give my best shot at this. :thumb: 

Stardust is standing quite awkwardly, but from what I see it looks like she has a nice amount of body capacity. Her rump sways down slightly, but it could just be her position too. Her neck to withers don't blend all that smoothly and her legs look quite good, nice and strong.
A very nice looking girl.

Honeysuckle is lovely. Her topline is super smooth and level and her rump slopes just a bit.


To answer your question, you can get a basic idea of their conformation when they are young. You can look at their legs, topline,length,depth and such. They can change though as they grow. :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really hard to critique them in those positions...if you can get them set up on a level ground would be ideal...shaved would be even better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ that is what I was thinking.....


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much, everyone! I will try to post some better pics soon.. Unfortunately, I am unable to shave my goats yet (as it is still way too cold where I live). Better Pics coming soon!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Better pics*

Here are some (hopefully) better photos of Honeysuckle and Stardust. Honeysuckle is a natural at posing Stardust, on the other hand... She seriously is not at all photogenic Anyway, hope these better pics help.. Thanks so much!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

From what I can see here...

First doe:

-roached back
-steep rump
-looks to have decent length of body
-neck looks a bit short
-withers look decent
-brisket looks quite flat (hard to be completely certain)
-can't tell anything about her legs, width, shoulders, elbows, toes, udder...and more.

Second doe:
-decent topline
-rump is ok, but could definately be longer
-brisket is really lacking
-decent depth of body it looks like
-neck is shorter than i'd like to see
-could use sharper withes
-also can't tell much on several other areas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Kylee said most of what I was gonna say.... along with much more!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much for the input! I really appreciate it. I am still learning about what good conformation is in a goat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Thanks*



ETgoatygirl said:


> Thanks so much for the input! I really appreciate it. I am still learning about what good conformation is in a goat.


Same here!


----------

